
A look at the ad-targeting tools AggregateIQ left exposed online - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/13/aggregateiq-ad-targeting-tools-exposed-online/
======
Buge
So Upguard found a vulnerability in AggregateIQ's systems and downloaded a ton
of data and are posting a series of blog posts with analysis of the data to
determine AggregateIQ's practices?

Are they not worried about getting hit with the CFAA for unauthorized access
to a computer system?

~~~
carbonatedmilk
Look, you can push your code to a public git repository or you can complain
about people looking at your code, but you can't do both.

~~~
Buge
Public git repositories are not behind a sign in page. You can see the content
of a public get repository with a simple GET request to the webserver.

That was not the case here.

------
dangrover
I thought targeting by demographic, area, even “friends of” were already
supported natively in FB ad targeting. Same goes for the pixel. It is hard to
see what special sauce they are bringing here.

